# HELLO



## Steve Render (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm new to the world of mice! Reason for joining the site is that I'm seeking 2 female mice for my children for Xmas, based in W Sussex.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there , welcome to the forum. good luck in your search for mice


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome


----------



## Petpassion22 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you for your warm welcome


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Helloooo! Hope you find what you're after


----------

